# MINI Countryman on BBC website



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BBC reports on the "Massive Mini"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11167721



> A new Mini will hit the road later this month - one that has moved miles away from the marque's roots and seems to defy much of the logic of the tiny original.
> 
> At a driving event for the media this week, the new Mini Countryman was met with much head-shaking by puzzled, albeit curious, motoring journalists.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Pistonheads*

Driven: MINI Countryman

Better review on Pistonheads from the press event:

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/default.asp?storyId=22433


----------

